#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-10
<Adejel> Hvordan kan de tage 250 kr. for en Ubuntu indstallation?! :o http://www.brugtecomputere.dk/product.asp?product=1634
<sound-bell> Adejel: det tager vel ca en halv til en hel time, og med den timepris som sådan nogle nu tager sig passer det da fint
<Adejel> Tja, men hvis det var min butik, så ville det være en gratis ydelse
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Hvordan deler jeg en harddisk over mit netværk, sådan så alle mine computere kan tilgå den
<[dmp]> Adejel: De andre computere, er det også linux-maskiner?
<Adejel> Ja
<Adejel> Og en enkelt Mac
<Adejel> Men det vigtigste er dem med Linux
<[dmp]> Jeg vil nok kigge på nfs
 * Adejel er helt blank
<[dmp]> Adejel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Adejel> Tak :)
<[dmp]> Når du har sat din "server" op, så skal de andre bare mounte dit nfs-share..  Så virker det som et lokalt filsystem
<Adejel> Super
<Adejel> Tak for det :)
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: ping-pingeling
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, pong
<kristian-aalborg> kan du et trick til at opdatere alle pakker fra terminalen *undtagen* kernel?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg har et godt øje til Enligtenment window manageren: http://www.lynucs.org/?enlightenment
<kristian-aalborg> den er også nice, men det er lidt lamt at den er i beta på tiende år eller hvad det nu er
<lars_t_h> det er en apt-get kommando der sætter kernen på hold
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, den er lige kommet ud i d17
<lars_t_h> voket fra et krav på 3-4 MB RAM til 16 MB
<kristian-aalborg> det er stadig ikke ret meget
<kristian-aalborg> hvor henter du den?
<kristian-aalborg> hvis du vil snyde lidt, kan du prøve Bodhi Linux - Ubuntu + E17
<kristian-aalborg> eller en nyere version, måske
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: hvilken apt-get kommando ville det være?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, sudo apt-get install e17
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, http://www.elivecd.org/ er også god - så blive det et debian system man får
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, du bliver nød til at kigge i
<lars_t_h> man apt-get
<lars_t_h> q-tast afslutter den
<kristian-aalborg> elivecd er proprietær, såvidt jeg husker?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, du skal også hen og finde alle afhægigheder incl drivers der kommer i en seperat pakke
<lars_t_h> nej
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, http://www.elivecd.org/Help/License
<kristian-aalborg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elive#Past_distribution_issues
<kristian-aalborg> lidt svært at blive klog på
<kristian-aalborg> men virker lusket
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ja ok - jeg har netop kun afprøvet den og ikke installeret den
<kristian-aalborg> den ser smooth nok  ud - men man kunne installere en "bar" debian og så E oveni
<lars_t_h> så bruger jeg bare NetBSD/FreeBD + løs install af enlightenment - terminalen er ikke et problem for mig
<kristian-aalborg> er du begyndt at lege med små computere, eller vil du bare have noget letvægt?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg er meget begyndt at lege emd små computere jeg har de her 2 i kiggerten ...
<lars_t_h> http://pandaboard.org/
<lars_t_h> og
<lars_t_h> http://beagleboard.org/
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg er netop begyndt at bruge letvægtssoftware på grund at jeg vil bruge små computere
<kristian-aalborg> ah, den slags
<kristian-aalborg> har du set det der Arduino (sp)-board?
<kristian-aalborg> hvad med Tiny Core?
<kristian-aalborg> man kan tilsyneladende lave et virkeligt ondt system med det
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, dem kender jeg godt - har undervist i dem på datalogisk Institut ved Aarhus Universitet
<lars_t_h> Arduino
<lars_t_h> Tiny Core - ikke hørt om det? link, plz
<kristian-aalborg> https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tinycorelinux.com%2F&ei=8WErTfu7ENCbOrrQ8ZwL&usg=AFQjCNECnxDhMXC9BsiVmwdYjYrZbw8qgQ&sig2=EGfOE34N6rfwYalMQmALOQ
<kristian-aalborg> google-obfuciation!
<kristian-aalborg> *obfusciation
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, nåh det er et buildtool
<kristian-aalborg> ja, du får det minimale og lægger så selv resten oveni
<lars_t_h> et værktøj der kan sammensætte et filsystem man kan boot op på
<kristian-aalborg> det er vist en slags arvtager til DSL
<lars_t_h> ok
<kristian-aalborg> det siger PING på min TP anno 1997
<lars_t_h> DSL er nu mere lavet på forhånd ville jeg mene
<kristian-aalborg> ja
<kristian-aalborg> men det er vist nogen af de samme folk,,, DSL har jo stået stille et par år, desværre
<lars_t_h> ja det er hvad der sker
<kristian-aalborg> hvad skal du bruge maskinen til?
<lars_t_h> alm desktop maskine som kun spiser et par watt i forbrug når det går hårdest til
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<lars_t_h> og ellers holder sig på en 0,2 watt
<kristian-aalborg> TCL er vist ikke så fed til desktop-brug... men overvejer at prøve at sætte den op som musik-server
<kristian-aalborg> kunne være nasty med en fuld musik-gui på en så lille maskine
<lars_t_h> TCL - er det en nas?
<kristian-aalborg> Tiny Core
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<lars_t_h> ah
<kristian-aalborg> var du her forresten, da jeg forhørte mig om thinkpads?
<lars_t_h> ja
<kristian-aalborg> eller for at være mere specifik - har du erfaringer med en R51?
<kristian-aalborg> beklager hvis du har svaret en gang :)
<lars_t_h> jeg svarede tænkepadde -thinkpad
<lars_t_h> ;)
<lars_t_h> nej, det har MikeDK - AFAIK
<kristian-aalborg> jep, det husker jeg
<kristian-aalborg> en tusse er ikke alverdens penge, men hellere bruge lidt mere på en fed maskine hvis det skal være
<kristian-aalborg> min puls er dog stabil når jeg ser de laptops, de sælger i dag - slet ikke samme kvalitet som TP
<kristian-aalborg> eller jo, måske hvis man har 25000 til en Lenovo ;)
<kristian-aalborg> MikeDK: hvis du skulle købe i dag - 1000 spir for en R51 eller 1400 for en T43?
<kristian-aalborg> http://charlessocci.com/2009/05/27/a-linux-talking-clock/
<kristian-aalborg> det var da en meget sjov idé
<MikeDK> hhmm svært at sætte et valg på, R51 er nyere, men hvis funktionaliteten på en T43 ville være bedre ville jeg klart vælge T43
<MikeDK> eneste der måske ville være en hindring for en fremtidssikring, er linuxkernens support på de ældre thinkpads, som jeg faktisk ser mere og mere at der blir dårligere support til, men det er jo kun konfigurationen det handler om, og så kan man jo altid selv kompilere kernen til hardwaren
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Kan man installere Ubuntu på en Mac?
<MikeDK> Adejel, ja kan man godt
<Adejel> Jeg har nemlig en MEGA langsom G4, og den vil jeg gerne have Ubuntu på
<MikeDK> G4?
<MikeDK> iMac eller hva?
<MikeDK> eller gammel Powermac?
<Adejel> Powermac er det vidst
<MikeDK> k
<Adejel> SÃ¥dan en her: http://techfresh.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/apple-powermac-g4.jpg
<MikeDK> aaah
<MikeDK> min Mor har et tower magen til
<MikeDK> mener det er en 800Mhz'er
<Adejel> Okay
<MikeDK> faldt lige over den her http://www.guloggratis.dk/computere/stationaer/macintosh/annonce/9861673
<MikeDK> iMac 20"
<MikeDK> G5
<MikeDK> nice maskine den her http://www.guloggratis.dk/computere/stationaer/anden-model/annonce/9861623
<MikeDK> hov
<AJenbo> Du kan ikke få flash til Linux på G5 og Apple udgiver ikke længere opdateringer til G5 software
<Ubuntubruger9> pixi tester ;)
<pixiarvai> ok
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-11
<ChrisBuchholz> Tillykke med den nye hjemmeside - den er super flot. Dog er jeg skuffet over brugen af flash på forsiden
<Spage> ?spørgsmål Hvis jeg har en længere tekst fx en log, og ikke vil spamme chatten. Hvor kan jeg så oploade den ?
<soren> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Spage> tak
<soren> np
<Kvik_sverige> ?spørgsmål kan man dele en 3g internet forbindels i ubuntu fra en pc til andre?
<AJenbo> Kvik_sverige, ja det kan man godt, har dog ikke erfaring med det
<AJenbo> http://linfiniti.com/2009/06/sharing-a-3g-modem-connection-with-ubuntu-jaunty/
<Kvik_sverige> AJenbo, cool den side vil jeg gemme, for det jeg har fundet er bare i tabels med grimme kommander og det forstår jeg ikke
<Kvik_sverige> ?spørgsmål installer abiword for denne fejl http://pastebin.com/LSFLJeLG
<AJenbo> entent er din pakke liste ikke uptodate (sudo apt-get update) ellers så er deres (port80.se) pakke arkiv ikke komplet, prøv med hoved servereren
<Kvik_sverige> AJenbo, virkede med hovde serveren :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-12
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål Jeg forsøger at oprette mig i forumet på ubuntudanmark.dk men får blot gengivet min mail i rødt i toppen af siden uden indikation af fejl. Mail, pass og brugernavn er validt. Andre der har oplevet det samme, eller er jeg bare en retard (givetvis)?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, ubuntudanmark.dk har været under cyber-angreb og er det måske stadig
<Ubuntubruger2> Ok, jeg forsøger mig igen på et senere tidspunkt, tak
<AJenbo> har oplevet det når emailen allerede har været brugt, undre mig også over at den ikke kommer med begrundelse.
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Hvad kan man bruge Ubuntu server til?
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Kan man bruge sådan en her: http://www.dba.dk/fujitsu-siemens-rx-150-intel/id-70712172/ til webserver og Minecraft server?
<MikeDK> Adejel, og selvfølgelig kan du sætte skærm til den, men for søren det er da billigt
<Adejel> Ja!
<MikeDK> og der burde ikke være noget problem i at udvide med flere ram
<Adejel> Ok, for det er ikke så mange
<Adejel> Ville også gerne have den, men har ikke lige 500 kr. :(
<Kvik_sverige> ?spørgsmål nogen der ved om der er problemer med wlan og n
<Kvik_sverige> Jeg har prøvet med ubuntu 10.10 og en belkin og en netgear router sætter jeg den til N kan jeg se det men ikke logge på
<Kvik_sverige> samme pc med windows virker N netværket
<sound-top> Kvik_sverige: det kan jo skyldes en ringe driver til dit kort som ikke er så god til N netværk
<Kvik_sverige> Humm virker hvis jeg gør det her sudo rmmod iwlagn
<Kvik_sverige> og bagefter sudo modprobe iwlagn 11n_disable=0
<Kvik_sverige> Så kan jeg komme på N
<Kvik_sverige> sound-top, men virker delvist ser jeg
<Kvik_sverige> sound-top, men skal gøre det hvergang jeg starter PC'en
<sound-top> det ligner at driveren ved den ikke er så god til N og derfor disabler det som default
<sound-top> du kan jo lave et lille script med disse ting som køres ved boot
<Kvik_sverige> okay men virker ok i 10.04 tænker lidt på og gå tilbage til den
<Kvik_sverige> sound-top, men er intel WiFi Link 5100 ikke ok?
<Kvik_sverige> sound-top, der er flere med problemet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592846
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Er Ubuntu Server kun terminal?
<pixiarvai> du kan installere GUI
<pixiarvai> den grafiske brugerflade
<Adejel> Men hvad er foreskellen på dekstop og server hvis man har GUI?
<pixiarvai> ikke ret meget, det er jo lidt det der er ideen ved serverudgaven
<pixiarvai> jeg har ikke rodet med serverudgaven, men jeg så i forum at man kunne installere gnome i det
<Adejel> Okay
<Adejel> Så tror jeg bare at jeg installere desktop på min server :)
<jarlen> Der er vist en anden kerne med i serverudgaven
<jarlen> Men hvis du smider desktop på er det ingen speciel grund til at lade som om det er en server ;)
<pixiarvai> hvad med en xubuntu, den er lige nummeret lettere at kører
<Adejel> NÃ¥ ja
<pixiarvai> eller lubuntu, den kan vist køres på næsten ingenting
<pixiarvai> ved ikke lige om sidstnævnte fås i serverudgave
<Adejel> Jeg kigger på en server hvor der skal være en web & ftp server og Minecraft server på
<Adejel> Altså min hjemmeside og en Mincecraft server
<pixiarvai> nice, mit sidste forsøg endte i en røgsky, jeg skulle måske lige have renset og testet den 15 år gamle pc jeg forsøgte på :D
<Adejel> Hah ja, måske :P
<Adejel> Der kan samle sig et tæppe af støv på 15 år :P
<Adejel> Det er 1 år yngre end mig
<pixiarvai> ægte gadekryds, det er kun motherboardet der ikke er skiftet
<pixiarvai> jeg har fået en anden strømforsyning, så en dag jeg keder mig vil jeg have den op igen
<Adejel> Så vil jeg væremed:D
<Adejel> være med :D*
<sound-bell> serverudgaven skiller sig ud på mange punkter. dels så er der ikke installeret mere end højst nødvendigt fra start, hvilket betyder der intet er der fylder eller bruger resourcer og dels så er installation af normale server programmer integreret i installeren
<Adejel> SÃ¥som apache?
<sound-bell> ja f.eks
<sound-bell> du får langt bedre ydelse ud af din server ved at installere en rigtig server udgave og så f.eks webadministration af denne end at installere en desktop udgave
<sound-bell> det kræver lidt roden i terminalen, men så slemt er det nu ikke
<sound-bell> og til normal administration efterfølgende kan det som sagt så gøres wia en browser
<sound-bell> eller via f.eks en ssh forbindelse
<Adejel> Okay, jeg kunne også godt tænke mig at lære noget mere terminal :)
<Adejel> SSH - er der ikke https?
<sound-bell> nej
<Adejel> Hvad er ssh så?
<sound-bell> ssh er en krypteret fjernforbindelse til terminalen
<Adejel> Okay
<Adejel> Det ville jo være smart
<sound-bell> så du kan med ssh sidde hvor som helst og arbejde på en anden maskine et andet sted som sad du ved den. komunikationen foregår så via en krypteret forbindelse
<sound-bell> det er netop kanon smart
<Adejel> Ja, det lyder smart
<sound-bell> ssh har også mange andre funktioner idet du kan lave tunler mellem porte på forskellige maskiner så du kan forbinde til en bestemt port på en remote maskine som sad den på din egen, eller du kan lave en tunnel til en bestemt type trafik
<Adejel> Men det der webadministation, er det sådan CMS aktit noget?
<Adejel> Okay
<sound-bell> på den måde kan du f.eks køre en ukrypteret vnc session igennem en ssh tunnel  og på den måde så er den krypteret på rejsen mellem de 2 maskiner
<sound-bell> webadmin er en hjemmeside hvor du kan ændre i dine settings på computeren ja
<sound-bell> på samme måde som cups f.eks bruger.
<sound-bell> hvis du på en ubuntumaskine i din browser skriver localhost:631 så kommer du til en lille webside hvor du kan administrere dine printere på din maskine
<Adejel> Ej hvor smart
<Adejel> Du kender mange smarte ting ;)
<sound-bell> jooo jeg har også arbejdet en del med systemet efterhånden
<Adejel> Hvad er dit arbejde?
<sound-bell> he he jeg er lydteknikker
<Adejel> Nå, det har vidst ikke så meget med Linux at gøre?
<Adejel> :)
<Adejel> I er du det i et studie?
<sound-bell> mest live lyd og teater
<Adejel> Okay
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål hvis jeg har installeret XAMPP og åbnet for port 80, skulle man så ikke bare kunne gå ind på min IP?
<Adejel> og så åbner hjemmesiden
<jarlen> Ikke hvis du har en router
<Adejel> Hvorfor ikke?
<sound-bell> fordi din router vil fungere som firewall. men du kan jo teste det på selve maskinen ved at åbne en browser og gå på localhost:80 og se hvad den siger
<Adejel> Jamen deter på selve routeren jeg har åbnet for port 80
<Adejel> det er*
<sound-bell> og du har også sat en forward til den rette adresse
<Adejel> Det er jeg ret sikker på
<Adejel> Jeg kunne ikke finde noget forward, men noget der hedder virtual server
<sound-bell> prøv at starte med at teste det fra en maskine på lokalnettet ved at bruge maskinens ip
<jarlen> Din ISP kan godt have et ekstra led
<jarlen> Så det er ikke sikkert der er adgang udefra uden at du tilkøber en offentlig IP
<Adejel> Jeg har skrevet til dem, men de svare ikke
<Adejel> Altså min udbyder
<jarlen> Det står ofte på deres hjemmeside om du kan tilkøbe offentlig IP
<Adejel> Og jeg er ikke hjemme, og jeg skal have et kabel ind i routeren her før jeg kan finde dens gateway
<jarlen> ellers har de sikkert en FAQ
<Adejel> Hvordan finder jeg maskinens IP?
<sound-bell> sådan... skulle lige spise...
<sound-bell> sidder du forand maskinen?
<Adejel> Ja
<sound-bell> og hvad har du installeret på maskinen af styresystem?
<Adejel> Ubuntu 10.10
<sound-bell> server eller med grafisk brugerflade?
<Adejel> Dekstop
<Adejel> SÃ¥ grafisk brugerflade
<sound-bell> ok oppe i højre hjørne har du et netværksicon
<Adejel> Ja
<sound-bell> højreklik på det og vælg forbindelsesinformation
<Adejel> Ja
<sound-bell> du vil her kunne se din ip adresse
<sound-bell> tror det er 6 linie den står i
<Adejel> Ja
<Adejel> Ok tak
<sound-bell> nu du er på selve maskinen, så prøv at åbne en browser og skriv localhost
<Adejel> Det har jeg, der kommer Xampp frem
<sound-bell> dette skulle give dig din lokale maskines server.
<sound-bell> fint n har du din ip prøv så fra en anden maskine at skrive denne ip i adressefeltet
<sound-bell> virker dette også?
<Adejel> Nej :(
<sound-bell> ok
<sound-bell> har du installeret en firewall på maskinen?
<Adejel> Jeg har "Konfiguration af brandmur"
<sound-bell> ok så skal du tillade trafik på port 80 (eller helt slå firewallen fra)
<sound-bell> som udgangspunkt har du ikke noget at bruge din firewall til da ubuntu ikke lytter efter trafik med mindre du har en service kørende til dette, og installerer du en sådan service så skal du åbne i firewallen alligevel
<sound-bell> firewallen er kun nyttig hvis du skal sortere i trafikken, og det kræver en masse kompliceret arbejde som det ikke er hvem som helst der kan gøre hvis det skal gøres ordentligt
<Adejel> Okay.
<Adejel> Men det virker! :D
<Adejel> 1000 tak :D
<sound-bell> super
<sound-bell> kan du så også tilgå den udefra nu?
<Adejel> Det ved jeg ikke, jeg kan nemlig ikke pille ved routeren lige nu
<sound-bell> ok.
<Adejel> Men så skal jeg bare åbne for port 80 på den, ikke?
<sound-bell> hvis du har din public ip så kan jeg fortælle dig om jeg kan se siden
<Adejel> 77.213.157.1 ?
<sound-bell> der skal sættes en portforward op således at port 80 på routerens ydderside den bliver forwardet til port 80 på din webserver
<Adejel> Ok
<Adejel> Jeg blive nød til at smutte nu, men 1000 tak for hjælpen :)
<sound-bell> den gør det ikke lige nu i hvert fald
<Adejel> Okay
<Adejel> God nat :)
<Ubuntubruger4> hej
<Ubuntubruger4> kan nogen hjælpe mig  med at indstalerer picasa på ubuntu 10
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger4, vi kan prøve
<AJenbo> http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/pool/non-free/p/picasa/picasa_3.0-current_i386.deb
<AJenbo> Når du skal hente programmer fra suspekte hjemme sider skal du gå efter deb udgaverne
<Ubuntubruger4> det har jeg prøvet...og picasa ligger også i programmer under grafik...men når jeg klikker på den sker der ikke nået
<AJenbo> ok, prøv følgende:
<AJenbo> system->indstillinger->hovedmenu
<AJenbo> Find picasa og tryk egenskaber på den
<AJenbo> Kopier den linje der står ud for kommando her ind så jeg kan se den
<Ubuntubruger4> prøver lige at hente den fra den adresse du har skrevet
<AJenbo> jeg vil også gerne vide om det er ubuntu 10.10 eller 10.04 du køre
<AJenbo> System-Om Ubuntu hvis ikke du ved det
<Ubuntubruger4> tusibd tusind tak for hjælpen...den adresse du her gav mig fik det til at virke ...nu er programmet åbent og er igang med at hente billeder
<Ubuntubruger4> det er ubuntu 10.10
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger4, glad for det hjalp :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-13
<Ubuntubruger6> spørgsmål? Hvorfor er alle mine email adresser ugyldige når jeg forsøger at tilmelde mig ubuntu.dk?
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger6, kan du prøve at skrive en til mig så kan jeg kontrollere den
<Ubuntubruger6> rengdeng@gmail.com
<AJenbo> underligt jeg kan ikke se der skulle være noget galt med den.
<AJenbo> prøv at registrere dig fra dette link
<AJenbo> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-login.php?action=register
<Ubuntubruger6> synd og skam for ubuntu. for det er fedt. men dødsstødet kom for 10 min siden da jeg tilsluttede min eksterne harddisk og så at de ca. 500 fotos jeg havde ordnet i mapper i går aftes, var tilbage på deres gamle plads:-( Har i de sidste 2 dage installeret 10.04 på 3 maskiner her i huset som side by side med vista. Men det er lidt tragikomiske at jeg ikke kan tilmelde mig forum for hjælp :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> det hjalp :-)
<AJenbo> ok, jeg kigger lige på hvad der kan være galt med den anden registerings side.
<askhl> Ubuntubruger6: på hvilken måde vendt tilbage på deres gamle plads?  Bruger du et bestemt billedprogram?
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger6, det er muligt at den sortering du har lavet kun er markater som ses i det program du har brugt. Filer flytter ikke bare lige sådan rundt på sig selv. Huskede du at afmontere drevet korrekt?
<Ubuntubruger6> næ. har bare flyttet fotos fra en' mappe til en anden med musen. Der er flere problemer. seneste installation gik åbenbart galt og kan derefter ikke installere yderligere før den fejlede installation er rettet eller fjernet. problemet er bare jeg kan ikke huske hvilket? :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg plejer bare at tage usb stikket ud, ligesom støvsugeren ud af stikkontakten!
<Ubuntubruger6> måske jeg bare er for vant til windows hvor man kan flytte filer fra mappe til mappe med musen. Hov, filerne fra trash er også tilbage, og de filer jeg omdøbte hedder det gamle igen. er det fordi jeg kører side by side?
<askhl> man kan sagtens flytte filer fra mappe til mappe med musen, men det lyder som om usb-drevet ikke er fjernet "sikkert".
<Ubuntubruger6> hvordan sikkert?
<askhl> De fleste operativsystemer har en "fjern usb-drev sikkert" eller "remove safely" el. lign., fordi computeren ikke udfører ændringerne på usb-drevet med det samme (men "husker" de ændringer man har lavet og skriver dem ved en senere lejlighed)
<Ubuntubruger6> har fundet ud af det :-)
<askhl> okay, hvad var forklaringen?
<Ubuntubruger6> har ikke højreklikket på drevet og fjernet det sikkert da jeg er vant til at bare trække stikket ud :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> tak for hjælpen så vidt. jeg giver det en chance til :-) nu er bare problemet med den installation jeg lavede som jeg ikke kan huske hvad var?
<askhl> okay, du bliver nok nødt til at huske hvad problemet var hvis nogen skal kunne hjælpe med det
<Ubuntubruger6> jep
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger6, problemet kan også ske på windows, sikker fjernelse er et af ikonene nederst til højer.
<MikeDK> det grønne lillel ikon ja
<MikeDK> -l
<Ubuntubruger6> he he
<MikeDK> men man skal vide hvilket drev-bogstav der høre til det drev man vil fjerne inden man gør det
<Ubuntubruger6> ja men det fede ved ubuntu er jo netop at når jeg plugger stikket i min bærbar kommer du med det samme et lækkert ikon på skrivebordet, og mappen åbner (drevet) af sig selv, i modsætning til vista hvor man skal tage stilling til 6-7 ting, scrolle og klikke ok.
<Ubuntubruger6> Det var nok bare en engangs-fejl?
<MikeDK> nææh, det er samme fremgangsmåde på win7
<Ubuntubruger6> ok. har bare aldrig praktiseret det. men har netop testet det, og det viser sig at hvis jeg ikke fjerner drevet med højreklik og sikker fjernelse, så går det galt. Nu ved jeg det. Så er det bare med at huske det også :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> tak for support
<askhl> Ubuntubruger6: normalt er det ikke så sandsynligt at der sker problemet, for hvis man kopierer store filer, så er den nødt til at lægge det "helt" ud på drevet da den ikke kan holde så mange data i hukommelsen.  Men omdøbninger og flytninger kan den huske rigtig mange af, og så venter den med at skrive dem til drevet indtil der er en grund til det
<askhl> at der sker problemeR
<askhl> Hvis man så fjerner drevet før den har skrevet, er der intet sket.  Bemærk dog at hvis man rent faktisk havde kopieret filer, kan det også være at der er dele af de senest kopierede data som ikke er lagt ud
<Ubuntubruger6> oki. lyder risikabelt :-) Det er min største skræk at miste filer. har som de fleste nogle erfaringer deri .-)
<Ubuntubruger6> men ved sikker fjernelse ser det ud til at virke!
<Ubuntubruger6> Du skriver: "til der er grund til det". Jamen der er så sandelig en grund til det. og specielt når det drejer sig om flytbare drev. kan systemet ikke "tvinges" dertil. en slags agressiv auto-save?
<askhl> Man tvinger den til det når man vælger sikker fjernelse
<lars_t_h> hvis kan mounte flytbare drev med en option der hedder sync - som gør at filer og mapper straks skrives ned på det flybare drev
<Ubuntubruger6> forstå mig ret. det er ikke for at kværulere, men hvis dette fede system skal nå almindelig udbredelse, så skal selv min mormor kunne finde ud af det. det skal være idiot sikkert. arbejder selv med robotstyrede slagterimaskiner, og kender alt til operatører dig ikke er nørd som mig :-)
<chr> man kan ikke sikre et system som "den gamle generation" kan finde ud af, min mor har først lige lært at lave en mailkonto hehehe
<Ubuntubruger6> :-) tak for denne omgang
<Ubuntubruger2> Lige et spm.
<Ubuntubruger2> er opdateringen til ubuntu 8.@noget@ 100% lig med download versionen_
<Ubuntubruger2> "?Er opdateringen til ubuntu 8.@noget@ 100% lig med download versionen, har nemlig problemer med at få mit fx5200 grafikkort til at virke."
<askhl> Ubuntubruger2: på driverpunktet burde det være det samme.
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål: 1,60 GHz & 256 mb RAM - kan den køre Ubuntu?
<askhl> Adejel: ja, med nød og næppe
<askhl> Adejel: bemærk at installationen kan være svær, så du skal nok bruge den alternative installations-cd
<Adejel> Ville Kubuntu være bedre?
<askhl> (da den ikke kan swappe undervejs)
<askhl> Adejel: nej, men den LXDE-baserede udgave ville sandsynligvis
<askhl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<Ubuntubruger2> askhl, tak. hvordan for jeg så den hentede fil "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run" flyttet til root?
<askhl> Ubuntubruger2: Er du sikker på at det er nødvendigt at installere driver manuelt?
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger2, er det et Ultra FX kort du har? eller kun et FX
<Ubuntubruger2> Ja, hvis jeg vælger den fra driver opdatering er opløsningen under 800x600
<Ubuntubruger2> det er kun FX
<MikeDK> noget helt andet er vel om den gamle 173 driver vil fungere på den nyere xserver version
<MikeDK> okay
<Ubuntubruger2> askhl: skal nok guides til den manuelle inst...  ;-)
<MikeDK> mener at fra lucid hedder minimum driveren 176
<Adejel> Den gamle computer gider ikke oprette forbindelse til internettet (Windows)
<MikeDK> Adejel, ?? hvilken windows version har du ?
<Adejel> XP
<Adejel> Jeg har reperaret og deaktiveret
<Adejel> Og genaktiveret self.
<Adejel> Intet virker :(
<askhl> Ubuntubruger2: jeg kan ikke umiddelbart hjælpe med manuel driverinstallation, da mine sidste erfaringer med den slags er flere år gamle
<MikeDK> har du forsøgt en genstart? og checket router og kontaktet din udbyder?
<Ubuntubruger2> Askhl: det er ok, jeg prøver mig bare frem. hvis det går i fisk har jeg live-cd'en lige ved hånden
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger2, du kan faktisk ricikere at den manuelle driver install kommer til at være noget langhåret fordi du måske kommer til at skulle nedgradere din xserver for at få den driver til at køre
<Ubuntubruger2> Mike; hmm har jeg andre muligheder?
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger2,  men hvilken version af ubuntu køre du nu
<Ubuntubruger2> Mike 2 sek kikker lige, det er 8. noget....
<Adejel> Hmm
<Adejel> Okay, det må være Windows... den ville nemlig heller ikke med et andet kabel
<Adejel> Og det tråsløse virker fint
<MikeDK> hhm
<Adejel> Det har været en offentlig computer, så måske er der noget sikkerhed på?
<Ubuntubruger2> MikeDK: Ubuntu 8.4 kernel linux 2.6.24-28  Gnome 2.22.3
<MikeDK> lyder interessant, for jeg har haft det samme problem med hele 3 maskiner, dog ikke mine egne men nogle af mine venner, hvor jeg har installeret ubuntu for dem og deres net så har virket upåklageligt
<Adejel> Jeg er også ved at hente Lubuntu ned til den
<Adejel> Der skal ikke være Windows i denne lejlighed (som så er min mors)
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger2, har du manuelt installeret den nvidia driver som har liggende på den ubuntu version du køre nu?
<Ubuntubruger2> nej det har jeg ikke (endnu, kan jo ikke hitte ud af det) jeg er stadig novice.
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger2, så burde der ikke være noget problem i at opgradere, så er det bare om de nyere drivers der er i 8.10 er så meget opdaterede at de fikser dit problem med kortet, ellers ville jeg anbefale at du laver en søgning på http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Ubuntubruger2> MikeDK: Hvis jeg opdatere til U10 via opdatering starter systemet ikke op. vil det virke bedre hvis jeg downer den?
<MikeDK> aaah du vil opdatere helt op til 10.10 altså den nyeste??
<Ubuntubruger2> Mike: Var da planen, mest fordi det er den eneste der foreslås at jeg gør ;-)
<MikeDK> så vil jeg meget anbefale at du downloader den fulde version, brænder den ud på en skive eller laver en usbstick installer og så installere derfra
<MikeDK> vil ikke garantere at dit system kommer til at virke når du upgrader helt tilbage fra 8.04 og helt op til 10.10, der er sket rigtig meget siden da
<Ubuntubruger2> Mike: det prøver jeg sgu. og derefter opretter jeg mig så som bruger ;-)
<MikeDK> lyder fornuftigt
<Ubuntubruger2> Mike: okey Mange tak for hjælpen
<MikeDK> var så lidt, håber du finder ud af det, ellers er du velkommen til at spørge om hjælpen herinde, og ellers er der jo vores danske forum http://ubuntudanmark.dk/
<Ubuntubruger2> Mike: er det best at vælge 10.4 fremfor 10.10? eller er det ligemeget?
<Ubuntubruger2> "LTS or not".....
<sound-bell> Ubuntubruger2: det kommer an på hvad du ønsker... ønsker du det sidste nye eller ønsker du e maskine der kører i 3-4 år uden at skulle opdatere så meget
<sound-bell> på min server kører jeg med lts. men på min arbejdsmaskine kan jeg godt lide at have det nyeste
<Ubuntubruger2> det er vel hip som hap, hvergang opdate manageren siger der er opdateringer siger jeg KOM!
<MikeDK> hehe
<MikeDK> well, nu er det altså ikke alle maskiner der er så heldige med upgrade altså opdatering via nettet fra den ene version til den næste, men må da sige at min Kammie har da været heldig med min gamle maskine som er en amd athlon 64 3400+ som bare har kørt de nye versioner ind uden komplikationer
<Ubuntubruger2> Mike: Jeg valgte LTS, men vil stadig sige Opdatering KOM! Jeg regner med at lave en Live-CD til installationen.
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger2, okay, men det der med manuelt installation af nvidia driver er faktisk ikke nødvendigt mere, i de nyere ubuntu udgaver, det er kun meget få tilfælde hvor der måske kan være noget spicifikt brug for netop den driver version
<MikeDK> så når du har installeret så vælger du bare System->Administration->Hardware drivere eller osse hedder det Yderligere drivere
<Ubuntubruger2> MikeDK: Yes yes så langt er jeg med, men så snart jeg skal forbi "terminal" så står jeg af, men det kommer måske nok en dag.
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Jeg kan ikke installere Lubuntu. Den siger at den ikke kan logge brugeren på root eller sådan noget
<Adejel> Hvad jeg gøre, jah?
<AJenbo_> Adejel, hvornår siger den det?
<Adejel> Når jeg trykker på "Installér Lubuntu 10.10"
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Er der ikke en som kan hjælpe mig med at installere Lubuntu? Det f*cker helt op
<Kvik_sverige> Adejel, hvad er det som fucker up
<Adejel> Når jeg starter op fra CD'en og vælger at prøve Lubuntu - så trykker jeg på "Installér Lubuntu 10.10" og så forsvinder ikonet og panelet ned i bunden
<Adejel> Og så sker der ikke mere
<Kvik_sverige> Adejel, kan den køre live cd'en?
<Adejel> Hvad mener du?
<Kvik_sverige> Jeg har aldrig installret lubuntu, men på ubuntu kan man køre cd'en uden og installer den
<Adejel> Det skal være Lubuntu, for det er en langsom gammel computer
<Kvik_sverige> Men kan du køre den som live cd
<Kvik_sverige> Hvor du stopper cd'en ind og evt starter en firefox uden og installer den?
<lars_t_h> Adejel, der er en kendt fejl for Lubuntu med en Eee computer - installationsprogrammet crasher
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Kan jeg godt installere Ubuntu Server på en alm. computer?
<sound-bell> hj
<sound-bell> ja
<Kvik_sverige> Adejel, ja men du får bare en terminal
<Kvik_sverige> hvad cpu og hvor meget ram sidder der i den?
<Adejel> 1,60 GHz og 256 MB
<jarlen> Du kan ikke installere den på så meget andet
<Adejel> jarlen, tushé
<jarlen> Adejel: ;-)
<jarlen> Der er ikke nødvendigvis forskel på hardwaren i en server og en desktop maskine
<Kvik_sverige> Adejel, har du prøvet med lubuntu 10.04 hvis 10.10 ikke virker
<Adejel> Tror du at der er forskel?
<Kvik_sverige> jeg kan se en forskel med mit wireless på ubuntu 10.10 og 10.04, så når denne pc er helt fucked jeg går tilbage og venter og ser på 11.04
<Kvik_sverige> Så der kan være forskelde
<Kvik_sverige> Men virker live cd'en
<Adejel> Hvad er en Live cd?
<Kvik_sverige> Når du starter cd.en kan du åbne firefox uden og installer det?
<Adejel> Ja
<Kvik_sverige> Men når du installer det forsvinder panelet?
<Kvik_sverige> Jeg ville prøve med lubuntu 10.04
<Kvik_sverige> Men jeg har fået ubuntu til og køre på en maskine som din
<Kvik_sverige> sidste version de køre er 10.04 den er lidt sej men den køre
<Kvik_sverige> Adejel, ellers se på knoppix den køre også på debian
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-14
<Adejel> Jeg skriver fra en server nu :o
<pixiarvai> Adejel, så lykkedes det, er det så ubuntu eller xubuntu du valgte ?
<Adejel> Ubuntu
<Adejel> Så nu skal jeg bare finde ud af hvordan jeg sætter en webserver op :)
<pixiarvai> det ved sound sikekrt, jeg mener selv at han hoster sin hjemmeside
<[dmp]> aptitude install apache2 :)
<[dmp]> argh
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Jeg har lige installeret Ubuntu Sevrer + LAMP på en maskine... hvordan overføre jeg nu filer til den?
<[dmp]> Adejel: Jeg plejer at bruge scp
<Adejel> [dmp], hvad er det?
<[dmp]> Adejel: Det er "secure-copy" og den gør det via ssh.
<[dmp]> Adejel: Så hvis du allerede bruger ssh til at få terminal adgang, så burde scp virke uden yderligere setup
<[dmp]> Adejel: scp fil hostnavn:/tmp/  fx..
<Adejel> Det gør jeg ikke, jeg sidder ved maskinen der har en skærm tilsluttet
<[dmp]> Aah
<[dmp]> Adejel: SÃ¥ vil jeg installere ssh :)
<[dmp]> (hvis den ikke allerede er det)
<Adejel> Det ville jeg også gøre, men jeg aner ikke hvordan jeg gør det, og hvordan jeg så kommer til at bruge det
 * Adejel ved ikke så meget
<[dmp]> Adejel: Okay. Hvor skal du kopiere filerne fra?
<Adejel> Min bærbare
<[dmp]> Adejel: og den har linux?
<Adejel> Ja, min bærbare har Ubuntu dekstop og serveren har Ubuntu server
<[dmp]> Adejel: Okay, installér ssh på dem begge (det er et rigtig godt tool).. og så fra din laptop skriver du "ssh din-server".. så vil den logge sig ind på "din-server" (du kan bruge ip'en istedet, hvis du ikke har et hostnavn tli serveren), med din nuværende brugernavn og spørge efter et password. Når du har givet det, så burde du få en shell..
<Adejel> Men som sagt ved jeg ikke hvordan jeg skal installere det....
<[dmp]> apt-get install ssh-server
<Adejel> PÃ¥ dem begge?
<[dmp]> jep
<Adejel> E: Pakken 'ssh-server' har ingen installationskandidat
<sound-bell> næææ den hedde ropenssh-server
<sound-bell> prøver igen openssh-server
<sound-bell> og når du har den inde så kan du gøre noget der er meget smartere
<sound-bell> du kan på din bærbare gå i steder-tilslut til server, vælge sftp, vælge din server, brugernavn osv og så kan du den vej igennem mounte din servers filsystem på din bærbare og derved nemt kopiere filer frem og tilbage
<[dmp]> pfft.. gui :)
<sound-bell> [dmp]: det er nu lættere for de fleste
<Adejel> Så er der SSH på serveren!
<Adejel> Hmm... hvor dælen er webserveren filer? altså index.html ovs.
<Adejel> Der! Men jeg har kun læse rettigheder?
<[dmp]> sound-bell: Det er korrekt. Men jeg bruger ikke rigtig gnome, så min viden om den er temmelig begrænset
<Adejel> Kan jeg ikke få rettigheder så jeg kan overføre slette og redigere filer?
<sound-bell> Adejel: du har som standart kun rettigheder til din egen hjemmemappe som på alm ubuntu
<sound-bell> du skal derfor placere din side i denne (hvor du har adgang) og så enden sætte serveren til at se i denne efter din hjemmeside (fikses i apache opsætnngen) eller lave et symlink således at din mappe med din hjemmeside kommer ind i den mappe der er shared
<sofie> help
<sofie> Hov
<sofie> ?spørgsmål Hvordan sætter jeg så apache op til at bruge en anden mappe til hjemmeside filer?
<sofie> I må undskylde jeg spørger så meget...
<sofie> 7join #minecraft
<pinnerup> Supergod nyhed: http://i.pol.dk/tjek/digitalt/computer/article1167535.ece - det var også på tide! Nu kan man kræve pengene tilbage for den Windows, der følger med som standard på de fleste computere, hvis man ikke ønsker at bruge den :)
<pixiarvai> den er allerede i forum http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=12898
<cmol> Det er sejt!
<soren> "I næste uge vil Politiken Tjek bringe en guide, der fortæller hvor let (eller hvor svært) det er, at installere et gratis styresystem selv.
<soren> "
<pixiarvai> ok, er det så ubuntu de tester ?
<jarlen> pinnerup: Nice!
<jarlen> Men der er godt nok forskel på folk
<pixiarvai> Microsoft Danmark er enig. I en mail til 24timer bekræfter direktør i Microsoft Danmark, Kim Enrum, at »vores licensbetingelser gives der mulighed for, at pc-producenten kan refundere styresystemet.«
<jarlen> Ja, det står der i artiklen
<pixiarvai> hmmmm, det er lige før at jeg skulle prøve med min stationærer, jeg aktiverede aldrig licencen .......... men de vil nok mene at 2½ år er lidt sent at brokke sig hehe
<sound-bell> jeg har planer om at prøve med den lenovo som jeg har bestilt for lang lang tid siden og som jeg håber kommer til mig på mandag
<pixiarvai> ja, jeg så det i forrum, og kom endeligt med et referat, vi er nok mange der er nysgerrige
<pixiarvai> print de artikler du kan finde om emnet ud og tag dem med, så slipper du for den første del af diskutionen hehe
<sound-bell> ja. men det er jo nok lenovo og ikke selve butikken der skal refundere. men jeg planlægger da at lave nogle pdf-filer jeg kan bruge som billag
<pixiarvai> det her bliver spændene at følge, det kan giver en god del flere brugere af ubuntu
<sound-bell> lad os nu se
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Jeg tror vores udbyder har lukket for portene så jeg ikke kan få besøg udefra til min webserver. Skal jeg spørge om de vil åbne for port 80 til vores IP, eller hvordan skal jeg formulere det?
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Hvordan kender jeg forskel på DDR, DDR 2, 3?
<lars_t_h_> Adejel, har du kigget på wikipedia - de har svar på mange ting
<lars_t_h_> Adejel, jaja fint tegning på den side her: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR3_SDRAM
<Adejel> Tak for det, lars_t_h
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Google gav intet svar så jeg prøver her: hvordan ændre jeg Apache til at gå ind i home-mappen og lede efter hjemmesidens filer?
<Adejel> - på en Ubuntu server
<sound-bell> Adejel:  prøv at se her http://www.google.dk/#hl=da&source=hp&biw=1024&bih=373&q=%2Bapache+%2Bchange+%2Bfolder&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=e81ae543437e7346
<Adejel> Jeg har ingen httpd mappe i /etc/
<[dmp]> proev /etc/apache2
<sound-bell> Adejel: som vi snakkede om den anden dag er der også muligheden med f.eks webmin som er et web admin tool
<Adejel> NÃ¥ ja!
<Adejel> Hvordan får jeg det? :D
<sound-bell> uden at være sikker mener jeg at webmin ligger i arkiverne
<sound-bell> ellers kan du få nyeste her http://www.webmin.com/download.html
<PeterBN> ?spørgsmål - er der nogen med ansvar fra ubuntudanmark.dk til stede? Efter at der er kommet nyt design på hjemmesiden kan jeg ikke længere logge ind på forum med mit brugernavn. Det hjælper ikke at bede om et nyt kodeord, da min bruger ikke findes. Men inde på selve forum ser det ud til at min bruger stadig findes. Nogen der kan hjælpe? :)
<jarlen> pixiarvai: er ham der har ansvaret for alt
<jarlen> hvis der er noget galt er det hans skyld!
<jarlen> :P
<PeterBN> så er han dum :D
<pixiarvai> me/ kicks jarlen
<pixiarvai> lol
<PeterBN> er det sådan du koder ubuntudanmark? :D
<PeterBN> og hej ;)
<pixiarvai> næææ, det er nemlig ikke mig hahaha
<pixiarvai> hejsa
<PeterBN> nå øv
<pixiarvai> AJenbo,  ^
<pixiarvai> ;)
<PeterBN> hov, nu har de endda svaret på den mail-adresse jeg troede var død
<pixiarvai> så prøv den nye kode, men det kan godt drille en smule lige nu, man kan vist ikke ændre pw for tiden
<PeterBN> hmm...hold op det er mærkeligt...man får fejlmeddelelse, men nu er jeg kommet ind på forum
<PeterBN> jeg skrev brugernavn og password, og så blev jeg afvist. Jeg opdager nu, at jeg rent faktisk er logget ind
<pixiarvai> hvis du er inde skal du ikke forsøge at ændre den, det virker ikke endnu (så vidt jeg ved)
<PeterBN> får I andre også fejlmeddelelse ved login?
<Adejel> Skal jeg oprette en bruge og prøve at logge ind? :D
<PeterBN> det må du selv om :)
<Adejel> Hvis jeg da ikke allerede har en
<pixiarvai> mit login virker fint, men man kan ikke ændre PW via kontrolpanelet inde i forum, der arbejdes på det
<PeterBN> ok
<PeterBN> men det har jeg nu heller ikke prøvet på
<PeterBN> jeg brugte bare det normale pw og blev afvist (troede jeg)
<Adejel> Jeg kan ikke logge ind :(
<pixiarvai> det er jarlen skyld hahaha
<pixiarvai> payback :)
<PeterBN> Adejel: prøv lige at se om du ikke er logget ind alligevel
<pixiarvai> Adejel,  prøver du med dit pw fra før vi skiftede site ?
<PeterBN> ved at se om der står log ud (brugernavn) oppe i venstre hjørne
<Adejel> Mit password virkede ikke, så jeg fik tilsendt et nyt, men det virker heller ikke
<Adejel> Jarlen er ond imod mig :(
<jarlen> Det kunne ligne ham
<pixiarvai> det drillede også mig en del, jeg måtte få AJenbo til at rette fejlen
<Adejel> <?php $username = "Adejel"; $username allowlogin="false" ?php>
<Adejel> ?php>
<Adejel> Eller sådan noget... kan ikke kode php xD
<pixiarvai> AJenbo, ping  ^
<AJenbo> PeterBN, brug små bogstaver når du logger ind eller prøv at loggen ind fra forsiden.
<AJenbo> jeg smutter nu så hvis det ikke løser det kan nogen så ikke skrive det på forum eller mail listen?
<pixiarvai> jeg kan lige få info og skrive en pb til dig om det
<PeterBN> AJenbo: tak, det vil jeg prøve
<AJenbo> Adejel, se mit svar til PeterBN
<AJenbo> pixiarvai, tak
<pixiarvai> Adejel, så vidt jeg lige kan se er det eneste sted man får mulighed for login http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/ , forsiden får jeg ikke lige noget på
<Adejel> Okay...?
<Adejel> JEG KOM IND
<pixiarvai> hvis det ikke virker kan du sende en pb til mig her på kanalen, med dit brugernavn og den mailaddresse du har tilknyttet, så går jeg i forum og sender det som privatbesked til ajenbo
<pixiarvai> nice, hvad gjorte du så denne gang ?
<Adejel> Skrev mit brugernavn med små bogstaver
<pixiarvai> hmmmm, men dit brugernavn var normalt med stort forbogstav ?
<PeterBN> jeg kan kun se en login på forsiden
<Adejel> Ja, der står også "Logud [Adejel]
<pixiarvai> 5 sek, jeg logger ud og tjekekr
<PeterBN> nej, der var også en under forum
<pixiarvai> ahaaaa, der var et sted jeg ikke lige havde set "login", det plejer jo at være i toppen
<PeterBN> nå, det var vist kun det med småt der var mit "problem"
<Adejel> Er det ikke et phpBB forum?
<pixiarvai> så i kan ikke logge ind hvis i skriver brugernavn med stort forbogstav, selvom det er i det oprettede brugernavn ?
<Adejel> Niks
<pixiarvai> hmmm, nå men nu da i er kommet ind, kan i så ikke gå til http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=12870&start=45 og skrive et indlæg om problemet ? , det er den tråd vi bruger til "fejl i forum"
<pixiarvai> jeg opretter lige et opslag om det og smider i "vigtige beskeder"
<Adejel> Jamen er det ikke et phpBB forum? Der plejer det da ikke at spille en rolle hvordan man skriver sit brugernavn
<PeterBN> det står allerede i indlæg 2, at man kun kan logge ind med små bogstaver
<PeterBN> måske ikke så tydeligt, men det står der da
<pixiarvai> ok, ajenbo har opdateret den liste
<Adejel> ChanServ, kan du nogle seje tricks?
<lars_t_h_> Adejel, prøv uvirtbot
<Adejel> uvirtbot
<Adejel> ChanServ uvirtbot
<pixiarvai> er ubertha taget i byen med jarlen ? hehe
<Adejel> Hov, uvirtbot er en bruger
<Adejel> uvirtbot er du frisk?
<uvirtbot> Adejel: Error: "er" is not a valid command.
<Adejel> uvirtbot penis
<uvirtbot> Adejel: Error: "penis" is not a valid command.
<Adejel> uvirtbot delete
<uvirtbot> Adejel: Error: "delete" is not a valid command.
<Adejel> Ok, han er kedelig
<Adejel> uvirtbot, ubertha?
<uvirtbot> Adejel: Error: "ubertha?" is not a valid command.
<Adejel> uvirtbot help
<uvirtbot> Adejel: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Adejel> uvirtbot whois
<uvirtbot> Adejel: Error: "whois" is not a valid command.
<Adejel> uvirtbot cd
<uvirtbot> Adejel: Error: "cd" is not a valid command.
<Adejel> Okay
<Adejel> Den kan ikke noget
<pixiarvai> legebarn :D
<Adejel> Ikke mig :o
<Adejel> uvirtbot exit
<uvirtbot> Adejel: Error: "exit" is not a valid command.
<Adejel> uvirtbot show me some commands
<uvirtbot> Adejel: Error: "show" is not a valid command.
<Adejel> Pixiarvai, vil du så ikke lege med mig?
<pixiarvai> næææ, jeg leger fint med mine børn hehe
<Adejel> Ej så vil jeg være med
<pixiarvai> men jeg kan ikke få "sudo poweroff" til at virke på dem
<Adejel> haha
<pixiarvai> sudo sleep virker heller ikke
<Adejel> Køre de Windows?
<pixiarvai> de har faktisk en dualboot, men det er kun til de spil jeg ikke kan få til at virke i wine
<pixiarvai> jeg har fjernet explorer så de ikke bruger nettet på xp hehe
<jarlen> Det kunne være denne kanal skulle tilbage til at handle om support, så kunne spammet evt. flyttes til spam-kanalen
<pixiarvai> Adejel,  kom med ind på #ubuntu-dk-snak
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-15
<pilmark> ? jeg har netop købt en Asus A72DR og forsøger nu at installere ubuntu (USB og Flash drev) 10.10 - 64 bit. installationen kører umiddelbart korrekt, men efter genstart siger computeren "Reboot and Select proper Boot device /n or Insert Boot Media in selected boot device and press a key""
<pilmark> Jeg genstarter så og kigger i bios under boot rækkefølge, her optræder HD posten forvrænget "SATA: |                   |"
<pilmark> Jeg har nu geninstalleret 3 gange med forskellige medier med samme resultat, jeg har også forsøgt at slå sata typen om til native IDE istedet for IDE-> AHCI og gennemført en installation - uden at få noget resultat.
<MikeDK> hvilken slag laptop er det pilmark ?
<MikeDK> slags*
<pilmark> k72Asus a72DR ?
<pilmark> sorry: Asus A72dr
<MikeDK> kan se det er en fullsize
<MikeDK> 17"
<MikeDK> hvilken ubuntu version har du hentet, 64bit eller 32bit versionen?
<pilmark> 64 bit
<pilmark> Jeg har en fornemmelse af at det kan være en fejl i bios, den virker ikke til at kunne vise label for disken
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> hvor er maskinen købt?
<pilmark> føniks computer
<pilmark> det er denne: http://www.fcomputer.dk/Baerbar_PC/ASUS_A72DR-TY037V_17,3_HD_Win7
<humle91> spørgsmål, jeg prøver på at installere teamspeak 3, jeg får også pakken ned, men hvilket program skal jeg bruge til at åbne det med
<jarlen> Hvad er det for en pakke du har hentet?
<humle91> TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.0-beta36
<jarlen> Hvilken filendelse/fil-type?
<humle91> .run
<jarlen> Har du prøvet i terminalen?
<jarlen> ./fil-navn
<humle91> ja, så kommer der en end user licence agreement
<humle91> men kan ikke rigtig se hvordan jeg skal sige ja til den
<MikeDK> scroll ned
<MikeDK> helt ned i bunden, og brug tabulator knappen til at marker agree
<humle91> der står bare end
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> kan ikke huske om du bare skal trykke enter nede i bunden
<MikeDK> kan godt være
<MikeDK> og så vil den så fortsætte installationen derefter, det er lang tid siden jeg selv har installeret ts på den måde
<humle91> prøvede at køre windows installationen over Wine, det ville den heller ikke
<humle91> Archive:  /home/humle/Torrents/TeamSpeak3-Client-win64-3.0.0-beta36.exe
<humle91> [/home/humle/Torrents/TeamSpeak3-Client-win64-3.0.0-beta36.exe]
<humle91>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<humle91>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<humle91>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<humle91>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<humle91> note:  /home/humle/Torrents/TeamSpeak3-Client-win64-3.0.0-beta36.exe may be a plain executable, not an archive
<humle91> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/humle/Torrents/TeamSpeak3-Client-win64-3.0.0-beta36.exe or
<humle91>           /home/humle/Torrents/TeamSpeak3-Client-win64-3.0.0-beta36.exe.zip, and cannot find /home/humle/Torrents/TeamSpeak3-Client-win64-3.0.0-beta36.exe.ZIP, period.
<MikeDK> aaah det er jo en .run fil
<humle91> jep
<MikeDK> den skal køres med sh
<MikeDK> så i terminal skriver du bare sh TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.0-beta36.run
<MikeDK> og derefter trykker enter of ruller ned igennem slutbrugeraftalen, og trykker q
<humle91> doh stod der da også i starten, jeg har vist bare haft for travlt
<humle91> takker for hjælpen
<MikeDK> derefter cd ind i mappen cd TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64/
<humle91> yes
<MikeDK> og så skriver du ./update så skulle der gerne poppe et vindue op med muligheden for at updatere de filer du har i mappen direkte fra teamspeak
<humle91> nice, mange mange tak for hjælpen
<MikeDK> og derfter får du muligheden for at starte teamspeak fra update vinduet
<MikeDK> virker fint her
<humle91> kan jeg få det ind i applications ? eller skal jeg starte det med terminal hvergang ?
<MikeDK> nice og den har fået systray support i linux, daamn det har jeg savnet
<MikeDK> du skal nok starte det med terminal hver gang
<MikeDK> ellers skal du snakke med nogle der ved hvor de forskellige filer skal smide ind henne
<humle91> oki, men tak for det
<MikeDK> var så lidt, er faktisk positivt overrasket hvor lækkert den osse integrerer i gtk themet man nu har aktivt
<kristian_> paging dr. lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> kristian_, ?
<lars_t_h> skriv evt /nick for at få dit gamle nick tilbage, hvis et netsplit har ædt dit nick midlertidligt
<kristian_> jeg klarer mig, men det er mærkeligt som freenode knalder ud
<kristian_> jeg har lige installeret lubuntu på den forkætrede eee - og så er det sket nogen gange at "df -h" har givet forskellige resultater, vel at mærke uden at jeg har gjort noget i mellemtiden
<kristian_> "df -h".... vent et par minutter.... "df-h" og den viser 10 mb forskelligt fra sidst.... jeg tænkte, at du måske havde et bud?
<lars_t_h> kristian_, filsystemet er sådan set aktivt hele tiden - og ting bliver faktisk ikke gemt med det samme, selv om du og et program tror det sker sådan
<lars_t_h> kort fortalt så er der grebet lidt dybt i trick-posen for at booste performance
<kristian_> så det er ikke et tegn på ugler i mosen?
<kristian_> jeg synes 10 mb er ret meget
<lars_t_h> nej, det kan også være semi-permanente skjulte filer fra programmer, feks gemmer firefox information når du besøger en side - hvis den så crasher læser den den sådan en fil og kan genskabe alle de sider du var inde på igen
<lars_t_h> det har du nok prøvet, når flash crasher Firefox
<lars_t_h> og et eller andet sted skal den hente informationerne fra
<lars_t_h> kristian_, ^
<lars_t_h> data i brugergrænseflader fylder helt enormt meget, kristian_
<lars_t_h> ikke deres indhold, men de data der bygger dem
<kristian_> ok
<kristian_> jeg har aldrig før bemærket det, tror jeg
<lars_t_h> ok
<kristian_> utroligt, så opmærksom man bliver på alting når man sidder med en bette computer ;)
<lars_t_h> jep, når performance går nedad, prøver man at finde den skyldige
<lars_t_h> kristian_, kender du Enlightenment?
<lars_t_h> kan ikke huske om jeg har spurgt dig ...
<kristian_> jep, har leget lidt med det - men finder det rigtig træls at de kun størrer SVN
<lars_t_h> kristian_, *størrer ?
<kristian_> støtter
<lars_t_h> nåeh
<kristian_> de laver kun support på den version der ligger i svn... beta 0.1 milliard, hvis jeg husker rigtigt
<lars_t_h> nåh - det er snart FreeBSD legetid
<lars_t_h> BSD systemer er sjove ...
<kristian_> har aldrig prøvet det - det ligner vel lidt linux?
<kristian_> su dit og lib dat?
<lars_t_h> kristian_, mere UNIX agtig
<kristian_> men i grove træk?
<lars_t_h> FreeBSD er beregnet til servere, men jeg leger kun via terminal pt, skal have hivet en desktop ind
<lars_t_h> kristian_, der er kun 1 distro
<lars_t_h> stor fordel
<kristian_> er det rigtigt?
<lars_t_h> jep
<kristian_> er der ikke OpenBSD også?
<kristian_> og den, apple laver?
<lars_t_h> altså kun 1 FreeBSD, kun 1 NetBSD, og kun 1 OpenBSD
<lars_t_h> det er ikke en disto af  feks FreeBSD, eller NETBSD
<kristian_> men det er samme distro i bund og grund?
<lars_t_h> den apple bruger kører på en mico-kernel (MACHS) hedder den vist
<lars_t_h> de 3 distroer er ikke det samme - visse steder er de markant anderledes
<lars_t_h> jeg har ikke så meget overblik hvor de er anderledes
<lars_t_h> kristian_, feks OpenBSD er den mest sikkerhedsfikseret - når den er installeret har du basisværktøjer + pakke installationprogram til rådighed og intet andet er installeret, og firewallen er og lukket
<kristian_> hvorfor skal du lege med det? bare for at få lidt afveksling?
<lars_t_h> kristian_, det er et bedre os
<lars_t_h> teknisk set
<kristian_> hvor bliver det egentlig brugt?
<lars_t_h> server
<kristian_> kan det bruges med f.eks apache?
<lars_t_h> der er ikke noget der 1/2 års opdateringer
<lars_t_h> jada
<lars_t_h> kristian_, pkg_add -r apache
<lars_t_h> som root
<kristian_> den syntaks ligner jo lidt noget man kender ;)
<lars_t_h> kristian_, ja, og den her er god at kigge i når man leger med FreeBSD http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
<lars_t_h> kristian_, borset fra at den kommando oversætter fra kildekode
<kristian_> cool
<kristian_> der er også nogle distros, der gør det
<rbnielsen> Den der kerne-patch, som der var en del snak om for et par måneder siden.. Blev den ikke rullet ud, i de efterfølgende opdateringer at kernen?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-16
<Kvik_sverige> kan vi ikke logge på ubuntudanmrk forum nu, eller er det bare mig
<TLE> Godmorgen alle sammen, jeg har en distributionsopgradering som gik dårligt. Skærmen gik kold på en mærkelig måde midtvejs. Så da jeg tænkte at den havde kørt længe nok til at gøre opgraderinge færdig selvom jeg ikke kunne se det genstartede jeg.
<TLE> Herefter var der stadig en del pakker som skulle opgraderes men ellers så det ud som om den havde opgraderet. Men jeg har dog observeret flere mærkelige fejl siden som får mig til at tro at det nok ikke er gået helt godt.
<TLE> ?spørgsmål er der en måde er køre en distributionsopgradering til ens nuværende version igen, for på den måde måske at få ting fikset som gik galt?
<Ubuntubruger8> ?login
<Ubuntubruger8> finn bjerke login virker ikke og har ikke virket sidern sitet blev fornyet.
<pixiarvai> både og, har i store bogstaver i brugernavnet ?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har Finn bjerke dvs en blanding
<pixiarvai> prøv at skrive brugernavnet med små bogstaver (alle med små)
<Ubuntubruger8> det har jeg forsøgt, jeg har også forsøgt ny bruger
<pixiarvai> hmm, det kan være at det driller fordi du har prøvet 3 gange med stort F , men den del med at bestille nyt PW skulle virke nu
<Ubuntubruger8> Nu kræver den capcha også
<pixiarvai> det skulle lige være rette i dag, så prøv om du kan hente en ny kode og få den via mail, og så skriv brugernavn med småt
<Ubuntubruger8> Yiha det virker nu
<pixiarvai> super, og hvad gjorte du så ?
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg skrev bruger navn med små bogstaver og de nye kodeord, det virkede ikke før det virker nu.. dejligt nu skal jeg bare have et login jeg kna huske
<Ubuntubruger8> "amnesi" har for få bogstaver..
<pixiarvai> du kan ikke ændre koden lige pt, det er en fejl som der stadigt arbejdes på, jeg har lige tjekket det iggen
<Ubuntubruger8> OK jeg holder på den jeg har fået tilsendt, 1000 tak for hjælpen
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg har en rum tid været udsat på CAPCHA krav, førdet gik ned. Men login døde samtidig med at det nye design kom
<AJenbo_> Ubuntubruger8, hej Finn
<AJenbo_> jeg prøver at se om jeg kan løse dit problem ni
<AJenbo_> nu
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt, da vi testede det nye site drillede det mig så meget, at jeg måtte få ajenbo til at ressette min kode
<AJenbo_> jeg tror ikke det er fordi du har forsøgt flere gange, så burde du bare skulle indtaste capcha og så burde det virke
<pixiarvai> det prøvede vi da også med min konto
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej ajenbo, jeg er nu logget ind med tilsendt login, men har ikke ændret til et nyt password endnu
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg prøver at ændre password men der sker intet......
<pixiarvai> det virker ikke
<Ubuntubruger8> oki det kan jeg så vente med..
<Ubuntubruger8> fint at kunmne logge ind.
<Ubuntubruger8> tak for det.
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej - er der nogen af jer der kender webadmin på ubuntudanmaark.dk?
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger1,  ja, hvad er problemet
<Ubuntubruger1> Der er en trykfejl på siden
<pixiarvai> link og hvad præcist er fejlen
<Ubuntubruger1> På forsiden, hvis man laver mouseover på fællesskab og derefter afdelinger er der byttet om på 'h' og 'u' i Aarhus
<pixiarvai> ok, det skriver jeg lige op og får ordnet .... mange tak for at du næsnede det
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, den slags tekst kaldes også for tooltip tekst
<Ubuntubruger1> Velbokomme :-)
<lars_t_h> det kan du bruge når du skal beskrive fejlen
<pixiarvai> jeg har ikke rettigheder til at redigere deroppe, så jeg sender den videre
<pixiarvai> og det er sendt nu :)
<Ubuntubruger1> pixiarvai: Super - smutter igen
<pixiarvai> ses
<Ubuntubruger3> "?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger3>  Godaften, er her nogen?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-09
<tabac> BÃ¥ng sjurs
<tabac> UTF-8 eller ISO-8859-15?
<jarlen> gul eller grøn?
<tabac> Gul! Hvilken encoding bruger I på kanalen her?
<jarlen> UTF-8 plejer at være et sikkert bud
<tabac> Mercy bowcue
<pixiarvai> HUSK : Der er irc-møde Mandag D 9-1 kl 20.00 på #ubuntu-dk-moede
<laoshi> 10 minutter til ircmøde på ubuntu-dk-moede!
<laoshi> dagsorden http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/305/detail/
<jarlen> på #ubuntu-dk-moede
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-dk - det officielle danske LoCo team | For hurtigere hjælp, start dit spørgsmål med nøgleordet  "?spørgsmål" og hav venligst lidt tålmodighed. Der kan godt gå lænere end et par minuter før nogen svarer | Snik-snak venligst i #ubuntu-dk-snak | Hvis du ikke får svar her, så prøv vores forum: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-dk - det officielle danske LoCo team | For hurtigere hjælp, start dit spørgsmål med nøgleordet  "?spørgsmål" og hav venligst lidt tålmodighed. Der kan godt gå længere end et par minuter før nogen svarer | Snik-snak venligst i #ubuntu-dk-snak | Hvis du ikke får svar her, så prøv vores forum: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<sbc> pel: Du leder måske efter #ubuntu-dk-moede ?
<snigepige> ?spørgsmål: Jeg har installeret skype, men efter noget tid holder programmet op med at svare - er der nogen der kender det problem?
<jarlen> Det jeg oplever er normalt at man bare ikke kan få fat i det når man har minimeret
<snigepige> hmm
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-10
<pixiarvai> hey snigepige . går det godt ?  :)
<snigepige> pixiarvai, joeh - har lettere travlt i tiden og er ved at komme mig ovenpå årtiets influenza :O) dig?
<pixiarvai> jeg arbejder på højtryk med at oprette nye guides
<snigepige> :D
<snigepige> pixiarvai, hvordan stak det der online undervisning afsted?
<snigepige> kom til at tænke på forleden at det var for dumt at jeg ikke havde været med til det
<pixiarvai> det er gået fuldstændigt i stå .. jeg har trukket mig fra opgaven, da jeg er optaget af guides
<snigepige> ah :O)
<pixiarvai> vi er begyndt at rykke alle "mine" guides ind på forum, så det fremover er et fællesprojekt at opdatere dem
<Barnabas> er der nogen, der ved, hvordan man får console i ubuntu server i sidste aftapning til at virke med HP lights out ?
<Barnabas> ssh wise
<Barnabas> dvs ssh->lights out kort->console
<Barnabas> jeg får at vide at man er i "graphics mode" så nogen har sikkert tryllet med console opløsning / noget frame buffer magi på console
<Barnabas> det er bare "ikke fedt" .. :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-11
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål jeg har lige brug at andre tester noget for mig: Får du en webisde eller 403 forbidden når du besøger: http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/rocketshop ?
<lars_t_h> *webside
<jarlen> 403
<jarlen> lars_t_h:
<lars_t_h> jarlen, tak, så Wired tage sig af den Twitter besked jeg har lagt til dem
<lars_t_h> De kan self også have gang i at pille i backenden og har så valgt at lægge webserveren ned, hvilket dog er højst uprofessionelt
<jarlen> Det gør vi jo allesammen engang imellem
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-12
<Ubuntubruger7> gtk/gth.h     er der nogen der ved noget om det. Jeg kan køre det med helloworld på min siemens laptop og får et grafisk billede det er noget med at installere gtk??
<Ubuntubruger7> men hvordan ??
<Ubuntubruger7> ?
<decibyte> er der andre der oplever at firefox er begyndt at fryse og/eller crashe i tide og utide?
<[dmp]> decibyte: Nej. Ikke med 9.0.1
<decibyte> [dmp]: okay. ærgerligt. for mig :)
<[dmp]> decibyte: du kan prøve at slå dine plugins fra og se om det hjælper på det
<Ubuntubruger0> hello
<Ubuntubruger0> hhvordna opdaterer i php
<Ubuntubruger0> på jeres servere`?
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål opdatering af php
<cromag> hvad mener du ?
<cromag> til en ny version ?
<cromag> har du kigget i synaptics eller hvad den der update manager nu hedder
<Ubuntubruger0> kan man bare opdaterer den der?
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad med alle min hjemmesider?`
<Ubuntubruger0> de opdaterer automatisk?
<cromag> din kode ?
<cromag> hvis der er problemer, skal du selv rette din kode selvfølgelig :)
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg er igang med at installere proftpd
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg får følgende fejl  Fatal: TLSRSACertificateFile: '/etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs/cert.pem
<Ubuntubruger0> nogle der har forstand på problemet
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, hot tip skriv produktet, efterfulgt af fejlmeddelsen og der er typisk altid nogen der hasr oplevet det før dig
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg har søgt over det hele
<Ubuntubruger0> Fatal: TLSRSACertificateFile: '/etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs/cert.pem' does not exist on line 56 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<lars_t_h> websiteet der har subdomæne navnet stackoverflow er et godt website
<lars_t_h> det er sikkert noget med noget pkcs12 der ikke er ok, men jeg kan ikke hjælpe dig, jeg ville prøve goggle med
<lars_t_h> *google
<lars_t_h> proftpd +"Fatal: TLSRSACertificateFile:" +cert.perm
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, prøv google med den tekst ^
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, PHP koden på dit eget website skal du selv opdatere, bruger du et CMS har den typisk altid en opdateringfunktion i admin delen
<lars_t_h> nå nn jeg skl op kl 5
<lars_t_h> sov godt
<Ubuntubruger0> hm
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: proftpd.conf refererer til /etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs/cert.pem - men den findes ikke. 2 muligheder; opret den - eller lad vaere med at bruge den..
<Ubuntubruger0> det her løste det sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: oh. Jeg forstod at det var proftpd der gav den fejl
<Ubuntubruger0> nu har jeg bare problemet at jeg ikke kan få hul på
<Ubuntubruger0> til ftp
<Ubuntubruger0> port 22 er åbnet
<Ubuntubruger0> 21 mener jeg
<Ubuntubruger0> ssh kan jeg godt connecte
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: hvad med port 20.. Og hvis du skal have ssl, saa skal 989 og 990 vel ogsaa aabnes
<Ubuntubruger0> det er normal ftp ?
<Ubuntubruger0> så skal de andre også åbnes ?
<Ubuntubruger0> 989 og 990 ?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: normal ftp benytter to porte, ja
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: aner ikke om de andre skal aabnes. kommer jo an paa om du vil have ftps
<Ubuntubruger0> Ved du om routeren skal genstartes
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: Nej, jeg ved kun det om dit setup du har fortalt.
<Ubuntubruger0> Okay kan du svare mig på et simpelt spørgsmål hvad er grunden til sftp ikke bliver hacket?
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har droppet FTP
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: det goer det ogsaa. Fordelen ved sftp er at alt trafik er krypteret, saa man kan ikke "lytte med" og aflure brugernavn og kodeord direkte
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg har haft sftp i flere måneder uden at blive hacket?
<Ubuntubruger0> Kan jeg administrere min SFTP brugere til en bestemt mappe
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: der er meget faa fordele ved at bruge ftp mere. Saa man kan ligesaa godt bruge sftp og faa den ekstra sikkerhed
<Ubuntubruger0> SÃ¥ de kun har adgang til den?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: sikkert. ikke noget jeg har set paa
<Ubuntubruger0> Hmmm
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: jeg har ftp som ikke har vaeret hacket siden den blev sat op.. derved ikke sagt at ftp er sikkert. Eller at sftp ikke kan hackes
<Ubuntubruger0> aha
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: sikkerhed er ikke enten/eller. Det er mere om, hvor svaert/besvaerligt det er at hacke
<Ubuntubruger0> er det sådan jeg connecter via stifinder sftp://mitdomain.dk ?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: kommer an paa din klient. Men jeg kunne forestille mig at hvis du bruger "places", saa er det saadan
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: men det er vel bare at proeve :)
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvordan opretter man en user i gui
<jarlen> i Users and Groups
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-15
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej. jeg har lige installeret UBUNTU 11.10 på en hP pavillion dv6 og kan ikke få den til at finde mit trådløse kort, hjælp mig tak
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-07
<Miloa> Nogle der kender et program så man kan låse en mappe med kode :B
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-08
<elfranne> ?spørgsmål : jeg har min bærbar som overvarmer (lenovo t410s) men uden at den kører op men blæseren. hvad kan jeg gøre
<stix> elfranne: er det  noget den ikke gør i Windows?
<elfranne> jeg har ikke Windows
<jarlen> Har blæseren tidligere virket?
<MikeDK> elfranne: hvilken ubuntu version har du installeret?
<elfranne> ubuntu 12.04 - blæseren virker men den kommer ikke op nok i hastighed.
<elfranne> (hvis jeg forsvinder er pga overheat)
<MikeDK> hhhmmm
<MikeDK> gad vide om han har forsøgt sig med thinkfand og selv har rodet med grænserne for hvornår blæseren skal gå igang, næsten den eneste mulighed, bortset fra at blæseren rent faktisk ka være gået
<MikeDK> elfranne: du har ikke thinkfand installeret?
<elfranne> jeg har taget en anden t410s fra lager og swapped hdd , og kører cpuburn på alle 4 cores og har kørt i 4 min og er  op til 83 C
<MikeDK> har du for nyeligt installeret nye apps?
<elfranne> MikeDK : jeg har installeret thinkfan
<MikeDK> aha, don't
<MikeDK> det klare kernel-generic fint nok at styre cpu-fan
<MikeDK> jeg tænkte det nok
<elfranne> jeg har intalleret den i dag ... jeg have problemet før.
<MikeDK> nyere thinkpads har ikke brug for den gamle teknologi thinkfan er bygget op omkring, den styring af cpu-fan klares fint igennem kernen
<MikeDK> hvilket problem havde du før da?
<elfranne> reboot pga varme
<MikeDK> måske du skulle få checket den køler så
<MikeDK> kunne jo være heldig den bare lige skal renses, eller osse koster en udskiftning ca. en tussebasse
<elfranne> jeg har skiftet bærbar , have en på lager ( firma)
<MikeDK> plejer det gerne at koste for ny køler på thinkpads
<MikeDK> tjaa så skulle det jo ikke være hardware-problem
<elfranne> den er ved at varme op lige så rolig ... 88 C efter 10min cpuburn
<elfranne> jeg har lige slået cpuburn fra ... 90 C eller 50 C fan speed er stadig på 4000-4050 rpm
<MikeDK> tja, men du skal se at få afinstalleret den thinkfan, den gør intet godt for nyere thinkpads
<MikeDK> og så burde du eventuelt prøve at lave en reinstall eller en ny install ved siden af og boote op på den og se om den gør det samme
<elfranne> det var gjort ... skal man reboot ?
<MikeDK> ja ville nok være en god idé så du er sikker på systemet læser konfigurationerne af diverse opstartsprocesser
<louisdk> Hvordan udpakker jeg .part filer med en Linux kommando?
<jarlen> .part? Er det ikke ting der ikke er downloadet færdig?
<louisdk> Ikke i det her tilfælde. Der er 00.part 01.part 02.part osv og det ser ud til at være downloadet færdigt. Winrar skulle kunne klare det på Windows og Nautilus indbyggede kan også på Ubuntu, men denne server har ingen gui og vel helst undgå at skulle overføre filer.
<jarlen> ah, ja så ved jeg det ikke, jeg har kun brugt winrar med gui
<louisdk> De var ikke downloadet færdigt.
<jarlen> Selv tak :-)
<louisdk> jarlen: Tak for hjælpen ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-09
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej, Jeg har brug for hjælp ... Jeg har forsøgt at installere ubuntu på min bærbar pc - det gik ikke godt, og derfor ville jeg starte forfra..... Jeg slettede de, af ubuntu, oprettede partitioner - i windows... DUMT DUMT !! nu kan min pc ikke boote - overhovedet!! Nogen der kan hjælpe??
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-10
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej Jeg tester Ubuntu på min win maskine, jeg har brug for at få Outlook til at køre eller en anden mailklint der kan koble op mos en Exchange server, har i et par ideer?
<ahf> soren: tager du til fosdem i aar?
<elfranne> kan man deaktivere ssh password  login til en bruger ? jeg vil enforce login med ssh key
<elfranne> ?spørgsmål : kan man deaktivere ssh password  login til en bruger ? jeg vil enforce login med ssh key
<ahf> elfranne: det kan styres fra sshd_config. der kan du slaa password logins fra
<ahf> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ahf> du kan dog komme ud i at den stadig spoerger om password, hvis din sshd er sat op med UsePAM yes (igen, i sshd_config).
<elfranne> ahf : men det ville rame alle bruger jeg vil kun gøre det til en bruger
<ahf> i sshd_config:
<ahf> Match User foo,bar,baz
<ahf>     PasswordAuthentication no
<ahf> hvor foo,bar,baz er de brugere der ikke maa bruge password authentication
<soren> ahf: Det er planen.
<ahf> hvad med osd? :-)
<ahf> skal du ikke vaere taler i aar?
<soren> Jeg har ikke noget fornuftigt at berette :)
<ahf> aev :(
<soren> Men det kan da være, jeg kigger forbi.
<ahf> cool
<ahf> jeg er saa smaat ved at goere klar til faa de foerste talere announced
#ubuntu-dk 2014-01-08
<Ubuntubruger9> "?spørgsmål" Hej, jeg har store problemer med at finde ud af hvordan jeg får en canon pixma mx375 printer til at virke med ubuntu, er der nogen herinde der kan hjælpe mig ?
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger9: måske
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger9: så jeg læser her http://aceh-driver.blogspot.dk/2013/07/pixma-mx375-driver-windows-mac.html der ser det ud til at der er en cups driver i hvert fald, spørgsmålet er så om den er installeret på din maskine. Mere specefisk hvad er problemet?
<Ubuntubruger9> først tak for dit svar. mit problem er at jeg ikke ved ret meget om ubuntu, en ven installerede det for mig, og når jeg søger på drivere til canon bliver der ved med at stå at jeg skal "add PPA below , og jeg ved ikke hvad det er ?
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger9: jeg har mx370 i min liste
<Ubuntubruger9> kan jeg bruge den ?
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger9: muligvis, hvis de to modeller er meget ens, kan du sikkert godt, du kan jo prøve.
<Ubuntubruger9> super, hvad skal jeg så gøre ?
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger9: PPA er noget der er hostet på launchpad.net, det er en måde at tilføje et repo fra ikke officeille kilder
<nickoe> har du forsøgt at tilføje printeren?
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger9: ellers vil jeg sige du skal gå til http://localhost:631
<nickoe> det er webinterfacet til CUPS (som er din printerservice)
<nickoe> Det kan jeg bedre hjælpe dig igennem.
<Ubuntubruger9> ok det prøver jeg
<nickoe> under fanen administration kan du tilføje printere
<Ubuntubruger9> ok
<Ubuntubruger9> den siger noget med brugernavn og adgangskode, burde jeg ha det ?
<nickoe> det er bare dit brugernavn og kodeord til din bruger tror jeg nok
<Ubuntubruger9> ok
<nickoe> (jeg bruger egentlig ikke ubuntu selv)
<nickoe> funker det?
<nickoe> ellers prøv med root som brugernavn og så dit kodeord som kodeord, eller også må du bare prøve dig med den indbyggede gui til printere.
<nickoe> Det er sådan noget med at der vist ikke er en root bruger på ubuntu, men  bare sudo for at kunne gøre superbrugerting.
<Ubuntubruger9> det gik fint
<nickoe> At logge ind eller at tilføje printeren?
<Ubuntubruger9> at logge ind
<nickoe> :)
<Ubuntubruger9> indtil vidre
<Ubuntubruger9> beklager det går lidt trægt
<nickoe> Det er fint
<nickoe> Det kan dog være jeg mister opmærksomheden, men bare skrive mit brugernavn i besked, så kan jeg se det hvis jeg er gået væk
<Ubuntubruger9> mange tak
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger9: funker den eller?
<Ubuntubruger9> det ser ud til at jeg har fået installeret noget der passer til canon, men tror der er lidt børne fejl som jeg lige skal hitte rede i, den skriver den er i tomgang. men tusind tak for din hjælp, jeg var løbet hovedet mod muren før det. så jeg har tiltro til at jeg kan nørkle den det sidste stykke af vejen. ellers har jeg fundet et godt forum med hjælpsomme mennesker.
<nickoe> Det er jo et fremskridt :)
<Ubuntubruger9> helt bestemt
<Ubuntubruger9> vidste ikke i fantes herinde, men det er ret fantastisk for en computer analfabet som mig
<nickoe> Man kan ikke downloade linux drivere fra canon's hjemmesde af. Så det kan være der er begrænset support for din printer.  Men CUPS er også brugt på max osx så de burde også være i linux.
<nickoe> MÃ¥ske MX375 er en ny model.
<Ubuntubruger9> den er et år gammel tror jeg
<nickoe> ok
<nickoe> Hvor er det de der Ubuntubrugerx joiner IRC fra, er der et link til webirc et sted?
<Blfriis> http://webchat.freenode.net/?nick=Ubuntubruger.&channels=ubuntu-dk&uio=MT1mYWxzZSYzPWZhbHNlJjk9dHJ1ZSYxMD10cnVl32 tror det er denne
<jarlen> Der er et link til chatten fra supportsiden http://ubuntudanmark.dk/support/
<nickoe> javel
<Ubuntubruger8> woo
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger8: wooo wooo
<Ubuntubruger8> meh
<nickoe> ok så er det jo nok der
<nickoe> Er der overhovedet nogen herinde der bruger ubuntu?
<gaffa> Jeg er på Debian :P
<nickoe> :)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-01-10
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Hvis jeg starter en kommando fra .ssh/config med LocalCommand og en anden kommando på serveren med .ssh/authorized_keys, hvordan kan jeg så udveksle nogle data mellem de to kommandoer?
<nickoe> kasperd: Hvad vil du opnå?
<nickoe> Jeg kender ikke lige itl ~/.shh/config
<nickoe> Hvad er pointen med LocalCommand?
<nickoe> kasperd: Har du fået authorized keys til at funke?
<kasperd> nickoe: Jeg har været offline fra 17:40 indtil nu.
<kasperd> Jeg har ikke fundet ud af mere.
<kasperd> Da jeg stilte spørgsmålet havde jeg allerede fundet ud af, hvordan jeg kan starte en kommando på klienten med LocalCommand,
<kasperd> og jeg vidste også hvordan man starter en kommando på serveren gennem authorized_keys
<kasperd> Men jeg ved stadigvæk ikke, hvordan jeg bærer mig ad med at få de to kommandoer til at kommunikere med hinanden.
<kasperd> De har begge mulighed for at skrive til tty'en og læse fra tty'en.
<kasperd> Men det kan ikke uden videre bruges til at kommunikere mellem dem.
<nickoe> kasperd: altså -- normalt så er ssh bare for fjern administration, og man kan bruge det til at laven en sikker ssh tunnel og sådan noget. Hvad er det for en type programmer du vil have til at kommunikere, har de ikke en netværks protokol eller?
<nickoe> Der er umiddelbart ikke meget sjov ved at de kan skrive til tty, men jeg udelukker ikke at du kan pipe dem til ssh alligevel
<kasperd> Jeg har ikke skrevet programmerne endnu. Det giver ikke meget mening at begynde på at skrive dem, før jeg ved hvordan de skal kommunikere med hinanden.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-01-11
<nickoe> kasperd: Nu ved jeg ikke lige hvor meget der skal overføres af dat og sådan noget, men umiddelbart vil jeg foreslå du du bare laver en almindelig ip socket ting og så eventuelt bruger en ssh tunnel hvis det skal krypteres.
<kasperd> nickoe: Port forwardings duer ikke af et par grunde.
<kasperd> For det første kunne jeg have brug for at åbne flere ssh forbindelser på samme tid. Og en port forwarding angivet i .ssh/config ville have samme portnummer hver gang.
<kasperd> Det ville betyde at næste ssh kommando ville prøve at lytte på en port, som allerede var i brug.
<kasperd> For det andet er det absolut nødvendigt, at de to kommandoer ved, at det er den rigtige de kommunikerer med.
<kasperd> Brugte jeg en portforwarding, ville en vilkårlig bruger på systemet kunne forbinde til den pågældende port.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-01-12
<symbN> ?spørgsmål - vil dette også være stedet for server relaterede spørgsmål?
<nickoe> symbN: både og, du kan jo forsøge dig, men jeg ved ikke lige hvor meget folk er i dette herinde.
<nickoe> Alternativt gå til den internationale ubuntu kanal, hvis der intet er af svar at hente her
<symbN> ok, nogen gange er det bare nemmere på dansk :), men jeg joiner den internationale også så, det er først aktuelt i løbet af ugen =)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-01-08
<Ubuntubruger1> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg er ved at installere nu og har spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger1> da jeg kun kender til windows
<Ubuntubruger1> hvilket monteringspunkt skal jeg lave?
<Ubuntubruger1> på min partition
<Ubuntubruger1> og hvilket filsystem fungerer som ntfs?
<Ubuntubruger1> ? spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger1> haaallo?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-01-11
<Ubuntubruger6> Goddag, Jeg skal til at installere windows igen. Ubuntu start menu starter normalt op men hvis jeg ændre master boot record når jeg installere windows hvordan undgår jeg så at miste min ubuntu og skulle installere det hele igen...?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-01-12
<Ubuntubruger8> hej
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål opbygning af ftp script
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg kan forbinde når jeg i shell skriver ftp -inv ftp.XXXjv.dk user user.dk XXX, jeg har forsøgt at lave et script der forbinder mig, men det går ikke helt til held
<Ubuntubruger8> mit script ser således ud #!/bin/bash HOST=ftp.XXXjv.dk USER=user.dk PASS='XXX' ftp -inv $HOST << EOF  user $USER $PASS echo pause bye EOF
<Ubuntubruger8> der virker som om den ikke sender mit password korrekt
<Ubuntubruger8> Godt nok stille herinde
#ubuntu-dk 2016-01-13
<Ubuntubruger6> ?Spørgsmål" HEJ! KAN MAN BRUGE UBUNTU I STEDET FOR WINDOWS 8.2 STYRESYSTEM? (eR TRÆT AF TANKEN OM AT SKULLE BRUGE WIN.10) TAK FOR SVAR!
<Nebulus> Ja. Ubuntu er ment som et alternativ / erstatning for Windows, men hver op mærksom på at det ikke ndvendigvis er de samme programmer der følger med Ubuntu som til Windows
<Nebulus> *vær
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej Nebulus og tak. Hvordan gør man rent praktisk hvis man vil over på Ubuntu? (forstår at man kan teste den først....)
<Ubuntubruger6> Nebulus: Du skriver ikke de samme programmer som windows, men er de kompatible til dem? Ex. når man modtager og sender mails med vedhæftede filer og sådan?
<Ubuntubruger6> HVEm laver egentlig Ubuntu?
<Nebulus> Rent praktisk laver man en USB stick med Ubuntu på som man så starter computeren op med. Så kan man prøve det af uden at det “piller” ved Windows.
<Nebulus> Ja. På Ubuntu er mail programmet Thunderbird standard og Firefox er standard browser. På Windows har du så Internet Explorer og Outlook (eller hvad du nu bruger til mail).  Det vil virke fint med vedhæftede filer mv. Så der er der ikke nogen problemer.
<Nebulus> Ubuntu har glimrende alternativer til de programmer du er vandt til på Windows.
<Nebulus> Ubuntu laves af firmaet Canonical.
<Nebulus> Bliver nødt til at logge af nu og få noget søvn, men måske nogle andre er online til at svare på ?spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2016-01-16
<pinnerup> Nogen vågne?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-01-10
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg har forsøgt og installere på en ældre maskine igår jeres 32 bit men uden held. Den har kørt Ubuntu tidligere  er der noget i vejen med versionen?
<Ubuntubruger6> Øø
#ubuntu-dk 2017-01-12
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej jeg har downloaded og har også fået Ubuntu op og køre men kan ikke få internettet til at virke. Har prøvet næsten alt
<Ubuntubruger0> ?
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej
<Ubuntubruger9> Er der nogen?
<Ubuntubruger9> Mit problem er at jeg har installeret Ubuntu med succes men kan ikke finde nogen internet selvom jeg er lige ved siden af min router
#ubuntu-dk 2017-01-13
<Ubuntubruger6> hej hvordan installer jeg qubes os direkte på min hard disk
#ubuntu-dk 2019-01-13
<Ubuntubruger5> ? Hej, Nogle herinde der kan anbefale et program der kan trimme (cutte) .ts filer kodet i mpeg4 OG kan håndtere undertekster. DVBcut i software center under støtter kun mpeg2 ;-(
